
Bionic Lens implanted in your eyes give perfect vision for the rest of your life - billconan
http://www.businessinsider.com/ocumetics-bionic-lens-perfect-vision-at-every-age-2015-5
======
tsotha
Is there a "da da da da da da" sound when you focus on something?

The article makes the thing seem like 100% upside. While that would be great,
I'm wondering things like "How long does it last," and "What's the
complication rate for the procedure," and "Does it work equally well at all
distances?"

------
palmer_eldritch
So... did the guy selling that to us get the implants? They don't say anything
about it in the article.

------
soldergenie
How is that different from the Visian ICL which has been available since 1996?

